# It's August! Maybe baby month!



## GlacierRidge (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought August would NEVER get here! Our girl, Kochia, was bred between Aug 30 and Sept 3, and confirmed via ultrasound 60 days later.... I know we still may have awhile to wait yet....but we're getting to the exciting wait now! I took some pics of her today.

Angie


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 3, 2008)

Best of luck for a smooth & easy delivery.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 3, 2008)

She is huge and uncomfortable looking. Don't tell her that though...don't want to hurt her feelers!


----------



## donkeymom (Aug 4, 2008)

She looks good! I'm still waiting for mine to foal too. I keep going back and forth...their bred and their not. No bags on either of mine so I'm beginning to wonder. I know the date they were bred and it should be any day now. The waiting and not knowing is driving me crazy! We had an ultrasound done a few months back but he vet had inconclusive results. I don't think she knew what she was doing. Anyways best of Luck and i look forward to seeing pictures! In the meantime keep your fingers crossed for me! Good luck!

Jenn


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope you do not have to wait too long!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Aug 5, 2008)

She is hugh. Poor thing, bet she can't wait until it is over. Can't wait to see pictures of the little one. Hope it is soon for you all.


----------

